# Eq-win-clen Cycle



## cody84 (Mar 2, 2006)

What Do You Guys Think Of This Cycle
600mg Eq-week
300mg Win-week
140mg Day-cycled 2 Over Two


----------



## MR .T (Mar 4, 2006)

What is your experience


----------



## cody84 (Mar 4, 2006)

When i graduate three years ago I was 175 pounds know i weigh 245 pounds 5 bf when in summer mode. In the winter i beef up to about 260. i found that if i gain in the winter, i gain more. thats just me thought. i am currently going to school to be a bio-chemist. so i know a little about this kind of stuff- how a body really reacts- and what it takes to make that reaction.


----------



## Macstanton (Mar 4, 2006)

In the words of everyone on this website...."No test?"  I love test, but I don't think that every cycle HAS to be test based.  Personally, I'm a huge fan of EQ.  Is the winny IV or tablet?


----------



## MR .T (Mar 7, 2006)

Test brother


----------



## sTaTic (Mar 7, 2006)

Not many agree with me but that cycle will cut you up good.  I've done it but did 800mgs EQ, 50mg winny ED and 120mcg of clen 2 weeks on two weeks off.  used ephedrine on the off weeks.  Was shreaded.  Great summer cycle.  

oh and the libido was just fine


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Mar 8, 2006)

well static is at it again, that is a terrible cycle bro. that's all i'm going to say.
20 out of your first 26 post have been full of horrible advice.


----------



## sTaTic (Mar 9, 2006)

jabo1jabo1 said:
			
		

> well static is at it again, that is a terrible cycle bro. that's all i'm going to say.
> 20 out of your first 26 post have been full of horrible advice.



So dont read them...  I havent posted anything i havent done myself and im fine.  Ive been 235lbs under 10% bodyfat.  And I dont compete.  I am currently 205 and under 10% bf.  No loss of libido oh and did i mention my cocktail of choice is EQ and tren???  

Who are to say anything...  you think proviron is only used as an anti estrogen. .  I dont care what anyone says but test does *NOT* need to be in every cycle.


----------



## sTaTic (Mar 9, 2006)

oh did you want me to post a winter cycle i like.  maybe this will be ok with you:

week 1-10 test E 750mgs
week 1-5 anavar 40mgs ED
week 6-pct Winny 50mgs ED
week 1-pct .25mgs Adex EOD  (why???  helps rid the bloat of test)

Can I post this cycle...  is that ok with you.  I just want your permission.  And I searched your posts myself.  Not Impressed but keep researching different chemicals and maybe you will learn something


----------



## sTaTic (Mar 9, 2006)

my bad, I didnt mean to have the outburst but it does tick me off when people say that other peoples advice is bad when they probably have never done a cycle without test.  I mean, I have done cycles with and without test so I can comment on what was good on both sides.  I just dont think you have so until you can backup your words with your own experience, dont tell me my advice is horrible.  You dont have to agree and i dont care if you do.


----------



## Cryptasm (Mar 9, 2006)

Nothing wrong with differences of opinions, but lets keep it civil, thats why Boards oowned by the New Owner are so good, because even if we disagree we do it with respect..So go ahead and argue your points if you want but it doesnt make anyone an idiot because they belive something different than someone else...

Static, understanable how you feel..Lets just take it easy guys


----------



## sTaTic (Mar 9, 2006)

Its all good...  No harm done


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Mar 9, 2006)

exactly, that's what happens when two type a personalities have a difference of opinion. i have done cycles w/o test before static and that is why i am so against anyone doing it, but everyone's body reacts differently and that is why we have so many options out there. so with that said it's all love brother!!!!!!


----------



## Cryptasm (Mar 9, 2006)

lets get BigAs opinion here, leeme see if he'll chime in here


----------



## sTaTic (Mar 9, 2006)

jabo1jabo1 said:
			
		

> exactly, that's what happens when two type a personalities have a difference of opinion. i have done cycles w/o test before static and that is why i am so against anyone doing it, but everyone's body reacts differently and that is why we have so many options out there. so with that said it's all love brother!!!!!!




Ha Ha   right on.  like i said no harm done.  What did you experience that was so bad?  I mean the only difference i get is that when i am on test, i'm always chasing my wife with my dick in my hand.  with no test, I just chase her.    Sex is same on both.  My pct is nolva and clomid for about 3 - 4 weeks.  gets my boys back to normal.  but i guess everyone is different.


----------



## healthfreak (Mar 9, 2006)

cody84 said:
			
		

> What Do You Guys Think Of This Cycle
> 600mg Eq-week
> 300mg Win-week
> 140mg Day-cycled 2 Over Two



run one like this

test E or cyp weeks 1-13 500mg
EQ weeks 1-12 400-600mg
Winny weeks 9-15 50mg ED
weeks 15-18 pct. nolva and clomid

I did one alot like this ne and had good results.


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Mar 9, 2006)

all i'm saying static, and this is from doing a "deca and primo"
cycle w/o test many years ago, i had minimal gains, my nuts shrank up, sex drive was nilch, and it was a waste of money. did i mention my nuts shrank and my sex drive was nilch.  i've also talked w/ several people who made the same mistake with their first cycle. if you had good results that is great but i think 99% of experieced users would agree that using a strong nandrolone like deca without test is not a good idea, and using proviron instead of test is not a good idea either. proviron is great, but it doesn't replace test. we've already expressed our opinions about this and i think you should be careful when you give someone such advice. maybe tell them that was your experience and there is a good chance they may not be so lucky, but i wouldn't start laying out such cycles for people.  

now, can we be friends???!!!!


----------



## Cryptasm (Mar 9, 2006)

jabo1jabo1 said:
			
		

> all i'm saying static, and this is from doing a "deca and primo"
> cycle w/o test many years ago, i had minimal gains, my nuts shrank up, sex drive was nilch, and it was a waste of money. did i mention my nuts shrank and my sex drive was nilch.  i've also talked w/ several people who made the same mistake with their first cycle. if you had good results that is great but i think 99% of experieced users would agree that using a strong nandrolone like deca without test is not a good idea, and using proviron instead of test is not a good idea either. proviron is great, but it doesn't replace test. we've already expressed our opinions about this and i think you should be careful when you give someone such advice. maybe tell them that was your experience and there is a good chance they may not be so lucky, but i wouldn't start laying out such cycles for people.
> 
> now, can we be friends???!!!!



I agree I will never do another cycle wo proviron, it kicks ASS!! My wife like s it too  and I would never do a cycle w/o some type of test..even if you just use 200mgs a week you'll get no sides but atlest replace what yer body wont make anymore..i dont think anyone could argue with this


----------



## healthfreak (Mar 9, 2006)

Cryptasm said:
			
		

> I agree I will never do another cycle wo proviron, it kicks ASS!! My wife like s it too  and I would never do a cycle w/o some type of test..even if you just use 200mgs a week you'll get no sides but atlest replace what yer body wont make anymore..i dont think anyone could argue with this



true. bro add at least some test


----------



## Big A (Mar 9, 2006)

Cryptasm said:
			
		

> lets get BigAs opinion here, leeme see if he'll chime in here



I personally like test in every cycle, even all the way up to a show.


----------



## sTaTic (Mar 10, 2006)

jabo1jabo1 said:
			
		

> now, can we be friends???!!!!




yeah bro  we can. I do understand your point and i thought that i did make it clear that i only post based on my own experiences.  Maybe i didnt.


----------



## cody84 (Mar 10, 2006)

my next cut cycle will include some test prop with all the others i've listed before. how much do you guys think from personal exper. only .should i use


----------



## sTaTic (Mar 10, 2006)

cody84 said:
			
		

> my next cut cycle will include some test prop with all the others i've listed before. how much do you guys think from personal exper. only .should i use




50 mgs EOD would work great for you.


----------

